# Lilia; Chocolate Burmese 4 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lilia; Chocolate Burmese 4 years old Lovely affectionate girl she is neutered microchipped and vaccinated Lilia needs to be a only cat.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

